# [off] Conseils pour Achat d'un Laptop

## apocryphe

Bjr tout le monde !

je veux m'acheter un nouveau portable, et j'aimerai quelques conseils

1/ Je voudrais un portable silencieux ( que le ventilo bourine pas quoi ), est ce que les Turions chauffent peu par rapport au c2d ?

2/ Si quelqu un sait ou acheter un portable directement en clavier qwerty jsuis preneur

3/ quels sont les pays de l'union europeene qui utilisent des qwerty ?

mon budget max est de 1000 euros ( mais je prefererai autour de 800 )

j'aimerai:

- un core 2 duo ( en fait j'aimerai savoir si les turion et core duo sont chauffent aussi peu ? )

- 2 Go de ram

- un HD a 5400 t/m

- une carte grafique tres legere integre ( je ne joue pas )

- que son poid n'exede pas 2.9 kilo

et si possible une resolution egale ou superieure à 1440 x 900

merci !

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> 3/ quels sont les pays de l'union europeene qui utilisent des qwerty ?

 

Bonjour,

Les Roumains (si, si, c'est dans l'UE !) utilise un clavier qwerty (mais je suis pas sur qu'il soit 100% sur le layout US, à vérifier).

Pour m'être renseigné, il y a quelques temps (déjà 2/3 ans ....), Acer ne semble pas vendre de clavier "à part". (à l'époque, je voulais changer le clavier belge qu'un commerçant indélicat avait importé en France sans prévenir et que j'utilisais comme un clavier français par un vrai clavier français )

Ces infos ne répondent que partiellement à ton problème (surtout que la Roumanie, l'€ il ne connaisse pas encore vraiment, il te facture encore en LEI...)

----------

## kopp

Tu as regardé chez Dell ? Mon laptop correspond à tes requetes. C2D 2ghz, carte intel, 2go de ram, batterie 9 cellules, 14" 1440x900, autour de 3 kilos avec la grosse batterie. y a un an c'était un peu plus de 1000€ mais ça devrait être bien moins, et il me semble que tu peux les contacter chez dell pour changer le layout...

Pour moi c'est inspiron 640m...

Sinon, pour le qwerty : la plupart des pays non francophone il me semble  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je viens d'installer une Ubuntu 7.10 sur le portable flambant neuf de mon frère : un Dell Inspiron 1501. Acheter 600€, je dois dire qu'il s'agit d'une excellente machine qui ne pose aucun problème sous GNU/Linux. Équipé d'un processeur bi-core, de 2 Go de RAM et d'un disque dur de 120 Go, il est silencieux et ne chauffe absolument pas. Son poids reste acceptable (2,8 kg). Tu peux le choisir avec Windows XP et, si tu le souhaites, upgrader tous les composants (je pense notamment à la batterie qui, de base, a du mal à tenir deux heures).

Côté politique, c'est aussi une bonne machine : Un processeur AMD (qui, contrairement à Intel, aide le projet OpenBIOS), une carte graphique ATI (qui, contrairement à nVidia, vient de publier leurs spécifications sans "accord de non divulgation") sur une portable de marque Dell (qui vend des portables sous Ubuntu, le système d'exploitation qu'utilise personnellement Michael Dell).

----------

## kwenspc

Pour une autonomie des meilleurs je te conseillerait plutôt une CG Intel, mais dans ce cas il faudra prendre un CPU Intel aussi.

----------

## Temet

En italie t'as un qwerty mais les touches spéciales ne sont pas comme sur un clavier US.

Le "~" est aussi inexistant sur leur clavier   :Shocked: 

----------

## VikingB

A Magic Banana: je lis ta réponse avec intérêt concernant le Dell Inspiron 1501. Nous en avons acheté un aussi, et configuré avec Sabayon 3.4F, sans problème .

 *Quote:*   

> upgrader tous les composants (je pense notamment à la batterie qui, de base, a du mal à tenir deux heures).  

 

Tu as déjà changé la batterie ? Qu'as-tu acheté à la place de la batterie standard ? As-tu une recommendation ? Merci.

Pour le QWERTY, je crois que chaque pays a un système adapté . L'allemand utilise aussi un QWERTY et la plupart du matériel informatique est souvent à de prix intéressants par rapport à la Belgique par exemple . Une chaîne assez connue est MediaMarkt  http://www.mediamarkt.de/

----------

## shakya

Pour les laptop, je ne peux conseiller que 2 marques : Dell et Lenovo (ou IBM)

Le reste est amha une douce rigolade en terme de robustesse. Dernièrement j'ai acheté un Lenovo 3000 pour ma fille (qui tourne d'ailleurs aussi sous gentoo) et j'avoue avoir eu envie de jeter l'asus que je me trimbale depuis déjà trop longtemps...

Après à toi de voir....  :Wink: 

Après tout c'est toi l'acheteur ...

----------

## kopp

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   upgrader tous les composants (je pense notamment à la batterie qui, de base, a du mal à tenir deux heures).   
> 
> Tu as déjà changé la batterie ? Qu'as-tu acheté à la place de la batterie standard ? As-tu une recommendation ? Merci.
> ...

 

Normalement ils vendent des 9 cellules chez Dell. Avec ça, mon laptop tient facilement entre 4 et 5h, wifi activé.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> sur une portable de marque Dell (qui vend des portables sous Ubuntu, le système d'exploitation qu'utilise personnellement Michael Dell).

 

Ouais, tu parles bien de Dell, la compagnie qui vend des ordinateurs avec Ubuntu plus cher que leur matos vendu avec windows xp, et ce, avec une configuration inférieure ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le QWERTY, je crois que chaque pays a un système adapté . L'allemand utilise aussi un QWERTY[...]http://www.mediamarkt.de/

 

Non, en allemagne c'est pas QWERTY mais QWERTZ  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Exact. Autant pour moi  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> A Magic Banana: je lis ta réponse avec intérêt concernant le Dell Inspiron 1501. Nous en avons acheté un aussi, et configuré avec Sabayon 3.4F, sans problème .
> 
>  *Quote:*   upgrader tous les composants (je pense notamment à la batterie qui, de base, a du mal à tenir deux heures).   
> 
> Tu as déjà changé la batterie ? Qu'as-tu acheté à la place de la batterie standard ? As-tu une recommendation ? Merci.

 

En fait mon frère n'en avait rien à faire de la batterie et a donc garder la batterie de base (4 cellules). Sur le site de Dell tu peux "personnaliser" l'Inspiron 1501 et notamment choisir une batterie 6 ou 9 cellules pour quelques dizaines d'euros supplémentaires.

Sinon pour le problème de disposition du clavier, la solution de facilité est d'acheter des petits autocollant sur lesquels écrire les lettres. Une fois collés sur les touches de ton clavier tu as du qwerty !

----------

## truc

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Exact. Autant pour moi 

 

au temps pour moi  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *VikingB wrote:*   Exact. Autant pour moi  
> 
> au temps pour moi 

 

Depuis quelques temps, on peut écrire les deux formes  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *VikingB wrote:*   Exact. Autant pour moi  
> 
> au temps pour moi  
> 
> Depuis quelques temps, on peut écrire les deux formes 

 

gné?! Sérieux? Merde alors moi qui voulait briller en societé!  :Laughing: 

J'ai cherché un peu sur le net du coup, la seule chose que j'ai trouvé est L’origine de cette expression n’étant plus comprise, la graphie Autant pour moi est courante aujourd’hui, mais rien ne la justifie.

Alors c'est marqué où sapristi?

(désolé pour le off)

----------

## CryoGen

Arf, j'ai vu le lien vers l'explication sur plusieurs forum mais je ne sais plus où exactement :/

----------

## VikingB

Pour la suite du [off] dans ce sujet, j'adore les explications fantaisistes proposées ici pour cette expression :

http://www.langue-fr.net/index/A/au_temps-bis.htm  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Dites... encore un peu et on se croirait sur linux-fr. 

La question pour apocryphe maintenant c'est de savoir lequel des deux entre Turion et C2D est le mieux. Autonomie, performance, silence (et oui un cpu qui chauffe faut le ventiler et ça fait du bruit), comment linux tiens avec etc...

----------

## Temet

Perso autant il y a quelques années j'aurais conseillé AMD, autant je conseille Intel sans réfléchir là  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso autant il y a quelques années j'aurais conseillé AMD, autant je conseille Intel sans réfléchir là 

 

J'ai aussi plutôt tendance à penser la même chose oui. Faudrait vérifier, mais je crois que les c2d consomme vraiment que dalle, même comparés à un turion. Sans parler des perfs... (et les CG intel, moins performantes ceci dit, restent largement supérieures aux Ati côté consommation.)

Les possibilités se restreignent vraiment là, il ne reste plus qu'à trouver LE bon modèle de pc qui va bien tout ça.

----------

## apocryphe

kwenspc

merci d'avoir recadrer le debat ( meme si ca me derange pas que mon topic part en vrille...)

En effet pour le moment, je cherche un cpu qui chauffe peu, donc les c2d me paraissent incontestables ...

certain modeles toshiba sont plutot sympa mais j'ai vu une enorme lacune: 4200 T/m pour les HD !!! c est un comble...

sinon je suis tjs a la recherche d'un portable en qwerty, j'ai fais le tour de montgalet, et seul une boutique m'a dit qu'elle fesait sur "sur commande" ( pour ceux que ca interesse c est celle tout en bas de la rue a l'angle sur la droite)

Pour le moment je dois avouer qu'aucun portable m'a tapé dans l'oeil... meme en cherchant plus cher je ne trouve pas LE laptop ultime...

----------

## kwenspc

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> certain modeles toshiba sont plutot sympa mais j'ai vu une enorme lacune: 4200 T/m pour les HD !!! c est un comble...
> 
> 

 

Alors permets moi de te conseiller d'éviter Toshiba. Je sais pas ce qu'ils font mais depuis un moment (~2 ans) ils font vraiment n'importe quoi. Matos tout pourri, bios qui déconne etc... Et le support avec Linux est nettement moins bon que ce qu'il a pu être avant (ah les toshiba 486 sous noyau 2.2.x, un vrai bonheur!!)

----------

## Temet

+1.

J'ai un pote qui a acheté un Toshiba, le clavier plie quand tu tapes (normalement) sur les touches.

J'ai trouvé ça flippant o_O'.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> +1.
> 
> J'ai un pote qui a acheté un Toshiba, le clavier plie quand tu tapes (normalement) sur les touches.
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça flippant o_O'.

 

m'étonnes pas. Perso je connais quelqu'un c'est son bios qui mets automatiquement un password au boot (pouf comme ça, sans crier gare). Peux plus booter du coup. Et les mecs chez toshiba ont pas été foutu de régler le pb puisque après sav c'est réapparu après quelques jours.

----------

## Ezka

Le PC portable "tendance" en ce moment c'est le Dell XPS M1330   :Laughing: 

Bon faut aligner les ronds pour l'avoir   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> +1.
> 
> J'ai un pote qui a acheté un Toshiba, le clavier plie quand tu tapes (normalement) sur les touches.
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça flippant o_O'.

 

Ouais, c'est une des raisons pourquoi j'ai acheté un Thinpad T60P, le clavier ne plie pas  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et personne n'a parlé de mac ?

----------

## Temet

Laisse le diable en enfer stp  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui juste, c'est BSD-powered  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

...un mac. Dites vous avez vu le budget d'apocryphe? et les specs qu'ils recherchent? (1440x900 de résolution) C'est même pas la peine... d'autant que pour le prix d'un mac il aurait une bête de course super robuste chez ibm.

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, la série T chez IBM, c'est vraiment le top  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En effet, la série T chez IBM, c'est vraiment le top 

 

oui...mais ça n'entre pas dans le budget d'apocryphe.  :Neutral: 

----------

## apocryphe

kwenspc

merci de prendre en compte mes considerations  :Smile: 

j ai vu une pub a 799 euro un portable IBM le novo, c2d... a la gare... il etait tard j ai pas pris le temps de la lire

demain matin j'irai voir

disons que je peux aller jusqu a 1000 euro si je trouve le laptop ultime  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso autant il y a quelques années j'aurais conseillé AMD, autant je conseille Intel sans réfléchir là 

 

il faudrait écrire "au temps je conseille Intel" non ?

Ok ----------------------> []

Avant de refermer la porte, /me a tendance à conseiller intel pour un laptop aussi... et pour un desktop aussi, tiens

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avant de refermer la porte, /me a tendance à conseiller intel pour un laptop aussi... et pour un desktop aussi, tiens

 

Bah quand tu vois que les C2D Quad sont à moins de 250 euros... (8Mo de cache, FSB à 1066Mhz tout ça tout ça), tu réfléchis vite.

----------

## d2_racing

Les Quad vont devenir le standard dans quelques semaines ou quelques mois max.

----------

## Temet

Et si y a bien une distro qui peut en profiter, c'est Gentoo ça!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Yesss .. je pense upgrade en meme temps que la 8800 GT 

(250€environ la 8800 ca se refuse pas )

 Après y'as plus qu'à emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e world en attendant UT3 :p

----------

## Temet

Y avait pas eu une discussion disant que c'était pas la peine de doubler le "emerge -e system"?

----------

## Untux

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y avait pas eu une discussion disant que c'était pas la peine de doubler le "emerge -e system"?

 

Perso je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir vu sur le forum français mais je suis tombé sur Why multiple "emerge -e world" are actually useless il n'y a pas longtemps... Intéressant.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y avait pas eu une discussion disant que c'était pas la peine de doubler le "emerge -e system"?

 

 Nannn penses-tu ? :p (il est même pas poilu celui la mais il est bien parti .. content de mon lancer :p )

----------

## Madjes

c'est pas que vous vous écartez du sujet là mais un peu quand même   :Laughing:  surtout qu'apocryphe recherche un proco qui consomme peu et chauffe peu donc le quad core je pense pas que c'est envisageable   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Chez Dell y a des offres qui collerait pas mal genre l'Inspiron 1720 (moins de 900 euros et tout ce qu'il faut d'après les specs d'apocryphe)

----------

## apocryphe

kwenspc

hum en fait.... pour 890 euro j ai que 1 Go de ram, avec un centrino simple, un 17" ( bien trop grand et trop lourd) avec une petite resolution... donc c est pas tout a fait ce que j appel coller a mon idée ( certe vraiment chiante ) de depart ! mais bien tenté ( t'es le seul a proposer des solutions  :Smile:  )

sinon jvais tel a Dell pour demander pour le qwerty... et je crois qu au tel on peut avoir plus d option... 

une x3100 d intel, c est bien ? ou c ets mieux une 950 ou 965Gm ? ( NIVEAU conso / chaleur )

----------

## truc

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> kwenspc
> 
> merci de prendre en compte mes considerations 

 

raaah mais euhhh, tu pourrais pas nous laisser parler tranquillement? Faut *toujours* qu'il y en ait un qui fasse son chieur  :Laughing: 

(  :Wink:  )

----------

## kwenspc

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> kwenspc
> 
> hum en fait.... pour 890 euro j ai que 1 Go de ram, avec un centrino simple, un 17" ( bien trop grand et trop lourd) avec une petite resolution... 

 

Non tu peux avoir le dual core pour 0 euros de plus. (1.5Ghz). Sinon côté écran...c'est possible d'avoir 1440x900 en plus petit que 17" ???? ça doit coûter bonbon, parce que par exemple pour passer de 1440x900 à une résolution supérieur sur le même pc chez dell là c'est 130 euros de plus je crois bien. Alors sur une écran plus petit j'imagine même pas. 

Sinon pour avoir 2 Go de ram ça fait monter le prix à 930 euros ce qui reste raisonnable.

Mais c'est vrai, il est plutôt lourd le bouzin (17" ça se trimballe pas dans une poche)

Le soucis avec ton budget et tes specs c'est que soit tu prends de la marque genre IBM/Dell (donc un laptop robuste qui tiendra les années) mais tu doit voir à la baisse tes specs (je pense, après on sait jamais il y a peu être l'offre qui te faut quelque part malgré tout) soit tu as tout ce que tu souhaites mais chez un fabricant annexe (donc laptop avec lequel tu auras assez vite des soucis).

----------

## kopp

Hum, j'ai du 1440x900 sur mon 14" de chez dell, par contre... pas moyen de savoir combien ça m'avait coûté en plus, j'ai pas la facture détaillée... Possible que ça ait été 130euros...je sais plus, j'avais rajouté plein de truc depuis la conf de base

----------

